# New type oval racing



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

How about one of the BRP Fun One Chassis with a Sprint car body and suprise now you have a USAC midget.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Now there's a good idea! They are a BLAST!! 















http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=5296


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Ran this idea on this thread http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=120440&page=13&pp=15hread Inexpensive oval racing!


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

Look at one of thoughs cars and tell me they're not kool looking LOL Man that looks SOOO awsome i suppose you COULD race thoughs on a 1/10th scale track right??? Also would they have the suspension and ground clearence to race on dirt???


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

We ran a class of sprinters at BRP World Headquarters a while back and it was truely awesome! On Bud's high grip track we were lifting the inside front tires. They tumble on that roof wing like the real ones too.:freak: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=5749

On a smooth, hard dirt track that likes foams you could run them I bet. Mine was alittle top heavy on carpet though.


----------



## Jake_Crosby (Aug 30, 2005)

those things are sweet, i run my mini-t on a 1/10th track and it does awsome, it could almost keep up with the 1/10th sprints, where can i get one of those bodys? i know it is the brp chassis but do you think it would fit a mini-t?


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

MaCallister makes a sprint body ( no wing i think ) for the Mini-T


----------



## Jake_Crosby (Aug 30, 2005)

ya they do, but i think its ugly, i dunno what it would look like with a wing, but without one i think its ugly, do you know where i could get one of those brp fun one chassis?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

http://brpracing.com/


----------

